# Вопрос про аккордеоны "Юпитер"



## Arturs2006 (3 Ноя 2019)

Есть 2 фабрики Юпитер. Одна Баринова с непонятно каким сайтом, т.к. их я нашёл три: КУПИТЬ Bajanjupiter Баян Юпитер продажа инструментов от производителя (похож на официальный, хотя при этом самый убитый), Фабрика Юпитер и Купить баян Юпитер
Вторая фабрика - Гусарова с сайтом не намного лучше Купить баян «Юпитер». Продажа баянов от производителя.

Вопросы:
1.Как мне сообщил vev, у Баринова не изготавливаются аккордеоны. Так ли это? Я недавно писал на *[email protected]* - мне ответили, что изготавливают.
2.Где конкретно изготавливаются аккордеоны Гусарова? Версий много: частично в Корее, полностью в Корее, частично в России, полностью в России но с закупкой деталей в Корее... Гусаров отказывается прямо отвечать. И вообще, непонятно, если инструмент полу, или полностью корейский, то почему на него такие огромные очереди???
3.Вопрос к опытным людям, которые действительно играли на аккордеонах Юпитер. По честноку. Без понтов. Чем КОНКРЕТНО плохи эти инструменты? Не просто мифический "плохой звук", а что именно не так: клавиши там отваливаются, или компрессия плохая, или ещё что? Тезисно, вкратце... Ибо я общался с довольно известными аккордеонистами, часть из них говорили, что отстой, а часть, что вполне приемлемо.


----------



## vev (3 Ноя 2019)

Arturs2006 написал(а):


> Не просто *мифический "плохой звук"*, а что именно не так: клавиши там отваливаются, или компрессия плохая, или ещё что?



Вот здесь уже стоит тормознуть и задуматься.... Приоритеты при выборе инструмента, по-моему, должны располагаться по-другому

Если отваливаются клавиши и нет компрессии, особенно у нового инструмента, то в ту сторону и смотреть не стоит. А вот выбирают инструмент все-таки с опорой на звук... Если его нет, то клавиши могут хоть из бетона быть...


----------



## zet10 (4 Ноя 2019)

Итальянского производителя не рассматриваете?


----------



## ugly (4 Ноя 2019)

По изучению интернета и отзывов на Юпитеры составил себе такое мнение:
Гусаров делает серийные инструменты, на среднем уровне. Из чего он их делает и где - не суть важно, эти инструменты используются для учёбы в музшколах, музучилищах и консерватории. Очереди? Так у итальянцев тоже очереди, и у немцев, и у АККО. Инструментов сейчас надо немного, поэтому изготавливают их только на заказ.
Инструменты Баринова - другое дело. Их делают немного, но этот более высокий уровень, для профессионалов. И стОят соответственно.


----------

